# Shout out to one of our own. Good amp tech info!



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

This is completely unsolicited post but I wanted to post something. I just picked up my amp from "flyswatter." He did some great work, at a very good price, and had very clear communication throughout. Wow, from an amp tech?! LOL

Below are some before and after pictures of the inside of my amp. Look at the way the filter caps were installed!  










Yikes! Glad I am not dead (they were literally bouncing around in there). Here is a shot after Pete fixed up this nightmare.











Always great to find a competent tech, meet a fellow board member, and get introduced to a cool guy. Check out his blog here: PTW Amps & Cabs

Ok back to playing some loud Neil Young (Pssst, the old YBA-2 with 6V6s are basically Tweed Deluxes with a more solid bottom end. Shhh, do not pass this on!)

TG


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, i agree, always nice to find someone who you can trust. We have our own NonReverb here in Ottawa that does very good work. Also at Spaceman music, Tom who also is very competent.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I used nonreverb last year when I was in Ottawa for a conference. He is top notch too but obviously the distance is a factor. So great to find a local guy.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words gents.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Nothing wrong with using zip ties to secure filter caps, I do it all the time-with proper chassis mounts made for that purpose. Using ties with ties, not so cool and that wiring, my oh my.


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks, Traynor-Garnet for the post and kind words. I was happy to be able to fix that mess.

WCGill: the problem was way more than the zip ties -- which by the way were loose enough that the caps could slide right out. The solder connections you see in the "before" pic were hanging in thin air, millimeters from the top plate. A few shakes, or one drop of the amp, those connections could have touched metal; add to that a bad ground connection and the chassis could have gone live.

BTW: Tom at Spaceman, mentioned above, is a long-term acquaintance of mine. Ran into him at Spaceman a couple of weeks ago. Very cool guy -- also a great soundman.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

In the "after" pic, are the caps suspended above the chassis by the leads? I'd be nervous if they were, hard to tell though.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

WCGill said:


> In the "after" pic, are the caps suspended above the chassis by the leads? I'd be nervous if they were, hard to tell though.


Good catch. If there isn't silicone or some goop holding them to the chassis I would add some.


----------

